# My cat goes into a coma when he sleep



## MystheCat

I have to ask you guys about something, cuz I really need some help!

This is very strange and I have no idea why it is happening. When my cat is sleeping, he sometimes goes into a "deep sleeping coma". He can fall asleep as a normal cat, but suddenly it can seem like he is dead or something. I can poke him, shake his head, lift his legs up and shake his whole body without him reacting to it.. It sounds strange, I know, and it is very hard to describe.. Therefore I've uploaded a video of it to show you exactly what I mean. Check it out here: Mys playing dead (deep sleeping coma) - YouTube. This is what happens during the "coma". Strange, right? Almost funny..

The first time it happend, I seriously though he was head. He was not reacting to anything, and I almost started crying. I had to slap his face or make a very high sound to make him wake up. Is this normal? At first, it didn't happend very often, but now he goes into this "deep sleeping coma" almost every day.. It would be comforting to hear about other cats doing this to, and it would be even more comforting to hear WHY they do it. Does someone know anything? Should I take him to a vet or something?

- TK


----------



## Paddypaws

Well first things first....

I THINK YOU HAVE ONE OF THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CATS I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!!

Gathers self together to carry on post...

A lot of cats seem to enter a very deep sleep from which it is hard to rouse them, I have seen this most often with young kittens for example.
However, that does seem _extremely_ deep sleep and I would worry that if the cat were free roaming, he may be attacked by a predator such as a dog whilst in such a state.
If the cat appears normal otherwise I doubt that a vet would be able to do anything about this although I would certainly mention it during his next routine check up.


----------



## kathyj

Our 9 month old kitten does this too. Just seems to go into a very very deep sleep. It is very disconcerting though, but I can see he is breathing so haven't panicked yet. But I am getting him checked out for other issues - he pants quite a bit after exerting himself, and want to rule out any heart problems, so maybe it is connected in our cats case. 

Let us know what your vet thinks.

By the way, I think your cat looks gorgeous. How old is he?


----------



## MystheCat

kathyj said:


> Our 9 month old kitten does this too. Just seems to go into a very very deep sleep. It is very disconcerting though, but I can see he is breathing so haven't panicked yet. But I am getting him checked out for other issues - he pants quite a bit after exerting himself, and want to rule out any heart problems, so maybe it is connected in our cats case.
> 
> Let us know what your vet thinks.
> 
> By the way, I think your cat looks gorgeous. How old is he?


Oh! I can see my cat breathing too, but as I said, I can poke and shake him without waking him up! It's really strange, but I havent talked with a vet yet. Maybe I should give them a call and ask. I can't believe it's dangerous, but It would be nice to know what's happening with him, haha. Thanks for sharing your story  It's comforting to hear that other cats does this strange coma-thing too!

Thanks a lot! He is amazing and I love him <3 He is 1 year and 7 months now  Norwegian forest-cat! So glad u like him ^^


----------



## MystheCat

Paddypaws said:


> Well first things first....
> 
> I THINK YOU HAVE ONE OF THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CATS I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!!
> 
> Gathers self together to carry on post...
> 
> A lot of cats seem to enter a very deep sleep from which it is hard to rouse them, I have seen this most often with young kittens for example.
> However, that does seem _extremely_ deep sleep and I would worry that if the cat were free roaming, he may be attacked by a predator such as a dog whilst in such a state.
> If the cat appears normal otherwise I doubt that a vet would be able to do anything about this although I would certainly mention it during his next routine check up.


Thank you so much! That is so nice to hear ^^ Glad u like him! He is amazing 

I've heard that too, so I didnt mind take him to the vet when he first did it, but when he started doing it more often, I started to worry. I'll definitely tell the vet about this and maybe show him the youtube video so he can se it for himself. My cat is normal otherwise! At least I think he is! He is very strange and have a funny personality, but thats all. I don't think he is sick or something, but I'll definitely talk with a vet about his strange sleep. Thanks!


----------



## happysaz133

Gorgeous cat! One of mine does this sometimes, it scares me, but nothing seems wrong with him.


----------



## Jiskefet

There are more cats doing this:

Cat Playing Dead Way Too Well! - YouTube

Deep Sleep Cat - YouTube

Cat deep sleep - YouTube

Cat&#39;s deep sleep - YouTube

Deep Sleep Kitty - YouTube

It is a sign they feel utterly, completely safe. As long as they are in a place they may be threatened or attacked, they will only doze. In a natural environment, they will only sleep like this in a burrow or another safe hiding place.


----------



## carly87

One of my kittens did this. Used to terrify the life out of me! You could do absolutely anything with him and he'd not wake up until you turned him onto his back and rubbed him viggorously.


----------



## chillminx

I used to have a cat who would go out hunting all night, come home at 6 am, curl up in a ball with a paw over his face and sleep on the sofa without moving for 8 hours, and I could not even see him breathing. 
Life went on around him -- and I could stroke him, play loud music, hoover the carpet, whatever, and he never stirred. The only thing that would make him wake would be if a visitor arrived. Even in his very deep sleep he subconsciously registered a stranger being in the house.


----------



## Anacharsis

Hello, I have been a cat lover for years. I have two beautiful cats and my fiancee and I are adopting a third this week. I wanted to mention something about the deep sleep and heavy panting.

Our black and white cat Haylee use to pant after excessive play. One day she started to have problems breathing. We took her to a great animal Hospital, University of Pennsylvania. After a few days, it turns out she has Asthma. I would just look into it. When I remember her panting I was wondering why she was. Cats I had growing up only did that once and it was extremely hot one day. She is doing great now.

I am also posting because about ten minutes ago, Haylee crawled up next to me and laid down. I grabbed the blanket it and put it close to her and put my hand down and she laid on it. I had to use the restroom so I chose to move my hand, she was limp. I wiggled her a little and nothing. I lifted her head three times and nothing. She was breathing fine. She finally wakened after shaking her. It wasn't a violent shake, but it wasn't a gentle shake. She got up, yawned, stretched and wanted treats lol. I have to take the cats to the vet to get tested for FLV and one other before the new kitty arrives. I will ask and if I hear anything I will post.

Thank you and I hope your kitty is well .


----------



## blockbustercat

My 2 year old cat just started doing that. About 3 times within about an hour or an hour an a half. It scared the crap out of me and I had to put my hand on her stomach to feel her breathing, I had to pick her up just to get her out of it.


----------

